# حاشا لي أن أفتخر الا بصليب ربي و الهي يسوع المسيح



## mina_picasso (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*ما تستغربوش علي العنوان.....! :smil12:

لأني مش بفتخر برسمي لأن دي موهبة ربنا وهبهاني لكن أذا كان ليا فخر....! فهو الصليب :sami73:

بس الواحد بيحب يسمع راي الناس في الحاجة اللي بيعملها :nunu0000: 

طبعا في حجات منها نزلتها قبل كدة بس أنا قلت أجمعهم كلهم مرة واحدة.

ودي لوحات جواش​*











*ودي لوحات زيت ولحة السيد المسيح دي أولة حاجة أعملها وعمرها يمكن 9 سنين.​*










*ودي لوحة حبر ولوحة رصاص​*










*ودي معمولة بالفوتوشوب​*










*يارب الشغل يعجبكم

طبعا دة مش كل حاجة عملتها أنا عملت حجات كتير بس هو دة اللي قدرت ألاقية :708cg:

مرسي :t13:​*


----------



## vetaa (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*الله ينور يا مينا*
*يارب تعمل تانى*
*شغلك جميييييييييييل*


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أكتوبر 2008)

جميل جدا يا مينا 
مرسىىىىى على الصور 
ربنا يبارك موهبتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## mina_picasso (24 أكتوبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *الله ينور يا مينا*
> *يارب تعمل تانى*
> *شغلك جميييييييييييل*



*مرسي علي مروريك والكلام الحلو دة.

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## mina_picasso (24 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> جميل جدا يا مينا
> مرسىىىىى على الصور
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​




*مرسي علي مرورك يا كوكو  وعلي مشركتك الجميلة.

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*تسلم الايادى يسوع يبارك موهبتك وتفتخر كمان وكمان بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح​*


----------



## mina_picasso (25 أكتوبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *تسلم الايادى يسوع يبارك موهبتك وتفتخر كمان وكمان بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح​*



*مرسي مرسي مرسي ليكي علي الكلام الرائع دة.

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## بحبك يا رب (25 أكتوبر 2008)

صور جميلة الرب يابركك


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أكتوبر 2008)

جميل جدا يا مينا
ربنا يبارك موهبتك ومنتظرين المزيد​


----------



## mina_picasso (26 أكتوبر 2008)

بحبك يا رب قال:


> صور جميلة الرب يابركك



*مرسي علي مرورك 

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## mina_picasso (26 أكتوبر 2008)

محتاجه اليك يسوع قال:


> جميل جدا يا مينا
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك ومنتظرين المزيد​



*مرسي علي ليكي كتير علي الكلام الحلو.

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*اللة بجد روووعة يا مينا 
حقيقي انت فنان 
اكتر صورتين عجبوني  مارجرجس و السيد المسيح 
ربنا ينمي موهبتك اكتر واكتر big29:*:
ومتتركش الهواية الجميلة دي في زحمة اليوم والشغل 
ربنا معاك


----------



## mina_picasso (29 أكتوبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اللة بجد روووعة يا مينا
> حقيقي انت فنان
> اكتر صورتين عجبوني  مارجرجس و السيد المسيح
> ربنا ينمي موهبتك اكتر واكتر big29:*:
> ...



*مرسيييييييييي كتير يا باشا علي مرورك الجميل.

ونورت الموضوع.

وربنا يباركك​*


----------

